# Lake Erie ice report



## HappySnag

Do not post if you did not step on the ice

#1 ice thickness, how far out?
#2 any problem with ice, area.

Thanks, HappySnag


----------



## Popspastime

It's between "your crazy" and "don't go".. there I posted...


----------



## bobk

That’s funny stuff pops. You rule breaker.


----------



## penalty box

someone posted 6" off of catawba on facebook


----------



## SemperFi

The news it showed yesterday, in the distance you could see 3 guys out on ice fishing.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

There ya go..seen it on FB! Dont believe everything you see on FB..if you do, well see ya on the news!!


----------



## hoppy63

Must be a fact!!!!


----------



## hageman.2

Open water just beyond the big shove line as of Friday. Give it a week. The wind has finally slowed down so the extremely low temperatures will do some good.


----------



## johnboy111711

9 posts and not one first hand ice report!


----------



## cement569

ah facebook, the childrens network


----------



## 21579

johnboy111711 said:


> 9 posts and not one first hand ice report!


Maybe because anyone with half a brain hasn’t been out....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemperFi

Today on Fox news at 6:00 pm. weather. Melissa Mack mentioned, showed guys fishing off of Put-In-Bay


----------



## allwayzfishin

The Catawba area is absolutely loaded with shad for miles. Just like the shoreline this fall, which made for a tough night bite casting. I'm gonna give it another week to stiffin up before I go running my machine around. Gotta get away from those shad in order to really have a banner day out there.


----------



## Parris Island

I feel for you HappySnag. 
Ten thousand comedians out of a job and these people are trying to be funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

Parris Island said:


> I feel for you HappySnag.
> Ten thousand comedians out of a job and these people are trying to be funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


guess we can add you to the mix as well!


----------



## EYELANDER75

Snag its Vince, give me a call towards the end of the week. Zman and myself are gonna head up to catawba and do some spudding early next week if you want to join us. I'm gonna pm you my new phone number


----------



## stampman60

my wife saw me post 6 inches. she said I learned your SIX INCHES is actually 4 inches. well that lies over


----------



## rickerd

I see its usually better to under report then overproduce. Keeps more people happy!


----------



## The Fishing Addict

I heard from my friends mother brother sister in law that the Bermuda Triangle has 15 in. Of ice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime

Had a thin layer in the driveway, used the spud to go out and get the mail.


----------



## mmtchell

I just saw channel 8 Put-in bay cam showed lots of fishermen going out on the ice ...so like they say say the locals fish for a week then the news hits the fan ..... so fish now if you want to stay away from the crowds....


----------



## jmciw17

I fished today out of Catawba launch ramp, at least 10 huts out there and 6 inches of ice,walked out and there was 1 snow mobile,everyone was inside of the crack and shove ice but 2 shanties that went out deeper,no one caught any walleye,marked tons of schad, weather was perfect and water was clear,this is an honest on ice report. It looks verry rough and treacheraus out beyond the catawba crack.Good luck and be carefull


----------



## ditchdigger

jmciw17 said:


> I fished today out of Catawba launch ramp, at least 10 huts out there and 6 inches of ice,walked out and there was 1 snow mobile,everyone was inside of the crack and shove ice but 2 shanties that went out deeper,no one caught any walleye,marked tons of schad, weather was perfect and water was clear,this is an honest on ice report. It looks verry rough and treacheraus out beyond the catawba crack.Good luck and be carefull


 I stopped by the ramp and was wondering how those 2 shanties got out that far. That must have been a serious long walk because I didn’t see any wheelers by their huts when I glassed out there. Does this report count as being on the ice if I was standing on the ramp?


----------



## fisherman 2

see people fishing in the bay on the cam...would they be getting eyes in that close or getting perch?


----------



## UKNOWIT

Catching either one would be better then watching them fish on the camera!


----------



## buzz94111

Me and a buddy will be going up to east harbor next tuesday. We have plenty of ice fishing under our belt down in central oh but never been to erie. We will be walking out, prob from tibbels marina area. What i dont know, and need to know is, are there any dangers in that area that i should know about first? Also, not really sure what u guys are using to catch perch? If anyone wants to pm me and help me be prepared i would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance and will report back afyer the trip


----------



## 21579

buzz94111 said:


> Me and a buddy will be going up to east harbor next tuesday. We have plenty of ice fishing under our belt down in central oh but never been to erie. We will be walking out, prob from tibbels marina area. What i dont know, and need to know is, are there any dangers in that area that i should know about first? Also, not really sure what u guys are using to catch perch? If anyone wants to pm me and help me be prepared i would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance and will report back afyer the trip


I personally have never seen anyone come from over there on the ice. Everybody goes off the kayak ramp or campground boat ramp. Not to say you can’t. You’ll see “shantytown” I personally would stay away from the harbor entrance. Monday there was 6-7” in the harbor. Find weeds. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Finally got a decent satellite image today


----------



## 21579

Walked 6 miles on the lake yesterday. Started by walking SW along the shove. Easily seen in picture below. All the ice inside the shove is good for machines, 8+”. The problem for people with machines is that there is no good way through that shove. It is ROUGH!







Maybe somebody will find one on a wheeler but snowmobile, good luck. I walked 1.25 miles then found a “decent”, still very roughy, way to walk through shove to the north. The shove ice is frozen solid. Walked another 3/4 mile, nw of Clinton Reef. The new ice is 4-5”. A lot of seems and pockets that were 1-2 hits with a spud and thru! 0 fish. Didn’t even mark one. 21 fow. Saw some guys head North out of ramp so decided to make the trek. Back the same way I came. Ended up 1.2 miles north of Catawba, 25 fow. Same story. 0 fish, 0 marks. Talked to 25 guys through out the day, no fish, no solid marks, all shad. Very tough to pull shanty with gear over those heaves and shoves!! Not to mention beating the hell out of your gear. All new ice was 4-5”, but there were many seems with 1 hit spud through the ice. So, if you plan on bringing a machine, good luck getting through shove and once you get out on new ice, SPUD!!!!! many places go from 5” to 1” in feet. I can not stress that enough!!! SPUD, step, SPUD, step!!!


----------



## Kenlow1

Looks "Erie" out there? Thanks for report. me gonna wait a couple more days for ice to build more. I am sure there will be more fisherman this weekend? Next 10 days are all below 30 degrees with some single digits at night. We still have 2 wks in Feb. and maybe 1-2 weeks in March for it to happen. Everyone stay safe. No fish worth dying over.


----------



## Popspastime

Going to wait till spring and 70 degrees..


----------



## 21579

Was just told Quad did make it out through shove onto new ice this afternoon and went in! Everyone is ok. Don’t do it. Don’t be that guy. SPUD, step... Unless you plan on staying south of the shove, leave the machines at home!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimvollmar

mmtchell said:


> I just saw channel 8 Put-in bay cam showed lots of fishermen going out on the ice ...so like they say say the locals fish for a week then the news hits the fan ..... so fish now if you want to stay away from the crowds....


has anybody checked out crane creek area ice looked flat thier last sunday with some open water


----------



## kisherfisher

Thanks for sharing your efforts yrick ! The forecast is good to thicken up . I am optimistic.


----------



## waterbite

Thank you for the report.


----------



## UKNOWIT

I’ll second the crane creek post! Should all be new ice but net sure on how thick or safe.


----------



## AtticaFish

*This is a re-post i just saw......

Buckeye Sportsman Radio Network*

The ODNR just announced that ice fishing access to Lake Erie will open Tuesday (Feb 16) at Camp Perry. Here's the scoop:
Lake Erie Ice Fishing Access Available at Camp Perry
FINDLAY, Ohio – Anglers looking for an access point to Lake Erie for ice fishing are encouraged to visit Camp Perry in Ottawa County, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. Camp Perry is an Ohio National Guard training facility located near Port Clinton, on the shore of Lake Erie.
Ice fishing access at Camp Perry will open on Tuesday, Feb. 16, 2021. The base has 200 parking spaces available each day and will be filled on a first come, first served basis. Ice fishing parking is available from 4:30 a.m. to 10 p.m. All vehicles are required to exit the base prior to the closing time.
All vehicles are required to check in upon arrival. A $15 fee will be charged by Camp Perry per vehicle, per day, and parking is permitted in designated locations only. Camp Perry is located at 1000 North Lawrence Drive No. 600, Port Clinton, 43452. Questions can be directed to Camp Perry at 888-889-7010.
Anglers are reminded that no ice is safe ice. Visit ohiodnr.gov for ice fishing safety tips and additional information.


----------



## 1more

And some people will complain about having to pay to park, but look at all the damage they did the last time they let people park there for ice fishing...


----------



## Carpn

I'd heard a few weeks ago they were trying to get something worked out . 

Glad to see it's happened.. And good fir them for charging . They should be able to justify any inconveniences now. Hopefully there is some enforcement to deter people from being inconsiderate.


----------



## BeerBatter

Have fun guys


----------



## jmciw17

that's great and charging people will keep the people out that don't have respect and litter things up thank's camp perry


----------



## Duuber

Great move Ohio Guard. 
We pay $ 600 for Flip Shanty
We Pay $ 400 for a Vex.
We pay $ 4,000 for a used quad.
$ 15.00 to park for the day for a good place to have lake access. Best bargin going.


----------



## floater99

I heard you can rent a barracks type cottage where soldiers stay ? inc prkn


----------



## thistubesforu

Fished out of Catawba this afternoon didn’t venture far .7 mile west of the ramp. Most guys were further west or north of where I was but as guys walked in while I was walking out they were all complaining how crappy it was with zero fish caught. That’s why I went where I did but had the same luck. Marked fish the entire time but no chasers shad? Idk that’s what people were saying on the ice but I couldn’t find the switch on my flasher to go from walleye mode to shad mode!! Didn’t think the clarity would be as good as it was or I would of brought the camera started losing my lure between 10’ and 11’ feet down so clarity was pretty dang good in my opinion. Had 21’ where I set up and 11” of ice not saying it is that all over but just where I set up. The guys walking off said past the first shove area going into the second shove area ice was erratic going from 1”-5” pending location. That is second hand info I didn’t check it myself. Sleds and atvs out as well I walked out personally not ready to take my atv out quite yet just stating what I witnessed. Proceed with caution and use a damn spud bar if your going to venture out!! Seen 3 spud bars being used in my travels and watching others travel one of those 3 was me!! The first purchase of anyone attempting to ice fish should be a spud bar yes before a rod auger etc. Anyway good luck to anyone heading out in the future and stay safe!!


----------



## fishdealer04

floater99 said:


> I heard you can rent a barracks type cottage where soldiers stay ? inc prkn


Yes you can. We looked at doing it for next weekend before they even opened it back up to the public. It used to be if you stayed there then you could use the access. It was like $289 a night. With 6 guys it’s $50 a person so not bad. We ended up not getting 6 guys so didn’t book. Nice to know though we can still use the access. I will gladly pay $15 a day to park there.


----------



## Pooch

I stopped past Geneva marina on the way home from work tonight. On the lake shove ice about as far as you can see with a cut of open water a little ways out. Docks were froze in except outside wall where the transient docks are, pumps were on and had it open. Couldn't see the little harbor from where I was. Seen enough and didn't care to walk over, lol. Just thought I'd share what I seen. No clue on thickness inside marina.


----------



## Junebug2320

Saw two guys out of E72 Friday. Braver than me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FINSEEKER II

penalty box said:


> someone posted 6" off of catawba on facebook


 Did they mention that a 4 wheeler also went through the ice?


----------



## gatorman841

FINSEEKER II said:


> Did they mention that a 4 wheeler also went through the ice?


Was this at the shove?


----------



## jmciw17

guys out of E 72 marina launch are fishing inside of wall where it is locked in not out in the open water area. Ice is solid but bite is slow, steal head only,loads of schad in there,boots on the ice report , good luck.


----------



## walleyeguy97

What is the snow situation on the lake right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet

Can anyone tell me if they are going out of Catawba yet on foot or better yet quads? If so how far out can you get? I know it’s at my own risk. I have a 3 hour drive to come check for myself. Thanks for the help.


----------



## HappySnag

Bigfillet said:


> Can anyone tell me if they are going out of Catawba yet on foot or better yet quads? If so how far out can you get? I know it’s at my own risk. I have a 3 hour drive to come check for myself. Thanks for the help.


i was not there,but from posts and iformation people are fishing catawba from friday,the ice is building every day,now it should be much beter then last friday.if i was you i go,first time is more scouting and some fishing.falow the treils ,spud,fish and report back.i am sure you will be able to fish.

what is guide doing first time scouting the ice,when he feel comfortable start looking for fish.


----------



## thistubesforu

Did not put boots on the ice today but did have a chance to observe at camp perry and crane creek after work. Camp perry 4 trucks and trailers parked but didn’t see any signs of people entering the ice other than some tracks east of the beach by the conference center not sure if it was private property or not. Looked like a struggle in that area with the drifts people entered. Crane 3 trucks and trailers one lone truck. Sleds were used there with tracks heading north. Couple drifts there but didn’t appear to be as bad as camp perry. Either place there was no sign of a shanty or machine that I could see! They were out there somewhere and by no means am I saying things are safe to venture out just giving an observation. If anyone does venture out of these areas please post an ice thickness and snow drift report. Stay dry and stay safe.


----------



## stampman60

saw 4 sleds coming in Port Clinton . talk to one guy was out 3.5 miles said every step the ice crack. this was Sunday. he wasn't wet, but he said his rear end would be puckerd up for days.


----------



## General

I was 2.5 miles W of Catawba yesterday on a snowmobile, there were quads out there also. Be prepared to shovel yourself out on a quad. Saw a handful get stuck yesterday.


----------



## Kenlow1

General, any luck with the fish? How deep of water were you in? Thanks


----------



## General

1 perch. 25FOW. Saw 4 walleye on the camera when I was trying to recover my phone  they didn't show any interest


----------



## waterbite

General ... I'm curious ... I never get more than 12" visibility when I use my Marcum on pymi or Mosquito. How's the image on Lake Erie? P.s. hope you got your phone back.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fisherman 2

with all the snow we've had snowmobiles are the way to go...quads will get stuck in the snow drifts


----------



## snag

Saw on the weather news this morning from Cleveland that there is a three mile wide gap east of the islands. Shown on satellite, not sure how Far East.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General

waterbite said:


> General ... I'm curious ... I never get more than 12" visibility when I use my Marcum on pymi or Mosquito. How's the image on Lake Erie? P.s. hope you got your phone back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The phone did not make it back haha. I had the camera vertical and could make out my phone about 5ft off the bottom. When I had the camera mounted horizontal I could see an easy 3ft, my buddies jig, I didn't really have anything else to base it off of to know how far I could actually see. I will say I was impressed for a $130 eyoyo camera from Amazon


----------



## ditchdigger

snag said:


> Saw on the weather news this morning from Cleveland that there is a three mile wide gap east of the islands. Shown on satellite, not sure how Far East.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s normal and why you don’t venture into the south passage!


----------



## guppygill

I use the Marcum Recon. Last Sunday I could see a good 3’ at Mosquito last Saturday. There was a bright sun at times though. Enough to see thousands of little perch all over. They were like Gobies.


----------



## HappySnag

guppygill said:


> I use the Marcum Recon. Last Sunday I could see a good 3’ at Mosquito last Saturday. There was a bright sun at times though. Enough to see thousands of little perch all over. They were like Gobies.


it depend on the curent,algee and ,mud,sand,rock on botom.
one year i fished lake erie ice fishing,i coud see my jig 20' down,fished chataque and i coud see 16' down.


----------



## HappySnag

i fished catawba today,100 truks in parking lot,everybody going out with fourweelers and snowmobiles.wolking it tuff,you have to walk west 1 mile on the trail next to shove ice,then turn north thrue show ice i went to the north off trai 1/2 mile and set up,i mis one,i roled one nothing on ice.the ice was 10",did not herd any problem with ice.some guys were 5 miles out.
if you like to ingoi that you ned fourweeler or snowmobile.
they are fishing off catawba 1 week and nobady is able to put good report out,
90% fisherman are turning in to politischen..


----------



## jmciw17

Thanks for the report Happy,keep posting your reports I will also report with actual reports,100 trucks on thursday also and I was on sandusky bay at whites landing but slow bite.


----------



## 21579

.


----------



## HappySnag

i fished today 4 guys 6 keepers,silver pimple and castmaster were good,we cover lot off ice,bite started at 1pm beter bite at 3 pm and some at 5pm,ice had defrent ticknes 8" and last spot 5",we did not find any problems,but when we were crosing closed crackes we check that and cros them with snowmobile and fourweeler.
7am parking lot was almost full.


----------



## Parris Island

Excerpt from Cleveland.com:

About 10 people were rescued Sunday afternoon after they became stranded on the ice off of Edgewater Park, according to the U.S. Coast Guard.

The Coast Guard’s Great Lakes unit sent a tweet about 3:40 p.m. Sunday saying the people were stranded on two separate ice floes on Lake Erie. The ice rescue team from Station Cleveland Harbor, as well as the Cleveland fire department, were able to bring those stranded safely ashore within about one hour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin

Those people were not fisherman, I was at 72nd attempting to catch a steelie. I got there 830 ice was locked as far as the eye could see on the lake, I left at 2-2:30 and flows were out with 1/4 mile gap. Bunch of people were walking on the ice at edgewater, south wind blew, see ya!


----------



## Trouthunter

K gonefishin said:


> Those people were not fisherman, I was at 72nd attempting to catch a steelie. I got there 830 ice was locked as far as the eye could see on the lake, I left at 2-2:30 and flows were out with 1/4 mile gap. Bunch of people were walking on the ice at edgewater, south wind blew, see ya!


I was also out at 72nd st. Sunday from about 10-5, hoping for anything to bite.


----------



## dem5349

Trouthunter said:


> I was also out at 72nd st. Sunday from about 10-5, hoping for anything to bite.


How was the ice thickness by chance?


----------



## K gonefishin

dem5349 said:


> How was the ice thickness by chance?



9-10 inches


----------



## Treble

Does anyone know if they found the rider of the ATV that went through Monday just south of South Bass Lighthouse ?

From PIB Daily-

"
U.S. Coast Guard Air Station Detroit activated a search/rescue operation in the South Passage of Lake Erie, between South Bass Island Lighthouse and Miller Boat Line Catawba Dock, after receiving a “hole in the ice with tracks leading up to it” report around 6pm. According to Public Affairs Petty Officer Greg Schell, the Marblehead Unit investigated and determined an ATV broke through the ice; however, there is no overdue persons report as of 10:37pm. Mr. Schell added, “the search will continue at first light.”


----------



## ditchdigger

Last I heard there were no reports of anyone missing! Hope they are ok! That’s why you never venture out in the South Passage!


----------



## AtticaFish

ditchdigger said:


> Last I heard there were no reports of anyone missing! Hope they are ok! That’s why you never venture out in the South Passage!
> View attachment 464809


That is a scary picture right there..... Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Trouthunter

Went back to E. .72nd for quite possibly my last trip on the ice this season. Saw plenty of perch, a few crappie and a catfish on my camera. Had five perch and a crappie all huddled around my pimple, taking little pecks at the meal worm all at the same time. Lost about 4” of ice, down to about 6” of clear ice with a bit of water on top. No snow, very little slush. Slick hard ice. Almost all the shad are gone, stuck in the thin cracks in the ice.


----------



## set-the-drag

Looking out from e201 it is wide open as far as i can s


----------



## GetReel

Looks over by Monday.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Time to dig out the P-10’s, jigs and blade baits


----------



## Bluewalleye

Woo Hoo, looking at that satellite picture makes me think that I will be back on the lake in my boat by the middle of March.


----------



## fisherman 2

middle part of lake may be open but there's still lots of ice along the shoreline...ice in the canals going out to lake...look at any cam from brest bay to vermillion ice as far as you can see...3 rd week in march may be better target date...huron area probably be first to open with the river flow.


----------



## 21579

Told the wife it’s time to put away ice gear and start prepping boat stuff. I laughed, she laughed, and said I have some stuff to do around the house first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach1cj

3yrs. ago today!


----------



## ress

That's cool! Down the left side about a half inch from the bottom is the reservoir here in Findlay!


----------



## TimberTall

.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hageman.2

Picture of Catawba Ramp Feb 27, 2021


----------



## HappySnag

the wind did not move the ice in catawba.
why ?we had good clear ice and was locked up between islands.
everithing depend on good base ice .


----------



## stampman60

yrick82 said:


> Told the wife it’s time to put away ice gear and start prepping boat stuff. I laughed, she laughed, and said I have some stuff to do around the house first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same thing my wife said . my reply " NO SPEAK ENGLISH" I'm now doing the laundry, sweeping and washing her car.


----------



## sea oxx

Catawba is pretty much open water, even around Mouse. It looks like the ramp could be open by the weekend.


----------



## miked913

As of a noonish on Thurs 3/4. Very doable. The issue would be the ice south of there moving north with a south wind.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------

